# ICD-9 code for Cystocele w/ Rectocele



## lulubelle2004 (Oct 24, 2012)

I could've sworn there was a combination code for  a patient having a cystocele and a rectocele but now I'm only finding 618.01 for cystocele and 618.04 for rectocele.  Is it correct to code them both?


----------



## laurenb27 (Oct 24, 2012)

I use both 618.01 and 618.04


----------



## tefranklin57 (Oct 31, 2012)

two seperate conditions, two seperate codes. Using 618.01 & 618.04 is correct


----------

